# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Αναγνώριση κλήσης - απορία

## roudsl

Υπάρχει πρόγραμμα για xp που να καταγράφει τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις από το netmod ?(δεν έχω modem).
  Αυτό που θέλω είναι να δείχνει τον αριθμό, το όνομα, και την ώρα που έγινε ή κλήση. Πριν μερικά χρόνια είχα βρει το Y.I.A.N.N.I.S. ver:1.5.2 του Γιάννη Μανδραβέλλος, έκανε αυτό ακριβώς πού ήθελα αλλά έτρεχε μόνο σε win98.
  Ευχαριστώ.

----------

